# weakfish in surf



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

In Wilmington on business 1/6. Hit the surf late in the day just for grins. Several gray trout (caught and released) to my surprise on high/low with Fishbites artificial worms. Nothing exciting, but consistant bites and fun.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

oldguy said:


> In Wilmington on business 1/6. Hit the surf late in the day just for grins. Several gray trout (caught and released) to my surprise on high/low with Fishbites artificial worms. Nothing exciting, but consistant bites and fun.


Good deal, wish I were there, thanks for report.


----------

